# Help choosing first wax



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Spent ages looking around the forums for reviews and suggestions on waxes, and all its done is make choosing even more difficult.

What I want is a good value wax, that isn't say more than about £50, that offers good durability.

At the minute I am looking at Autoglym HD wax (which seems to be very durable for the price point) or Auto Finesse Spirit (which I have heard is a little more difficult to apply but is extremely long lasting and is at a very good price on Amazon).

What would you guys recommend? HD Wax, Spirit, or maybe another Auto Finesse Wax, or some other brand entirely!

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

AG HD wax is about 30 quid or beat that price and go with Megs #16 and think its about 20


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Meguiars 16 Paste Wax (11oz): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

You can get sample pots from the likes of BMD and Dodo. Might be worth getting a few of those to try first.


----------



## GRC (Feb 4, 2013)

Bilt Hamber finis wax:thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

For cost, ease of use and protection I wouldn't look any further than Collinite 476s

Welcome aboard by the way :wave:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Meguiars 16 Paste Wax (11oz): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


this!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Spirit is not hard to apply or remove, it's very easy

Best choice out of any mentioned so far

Hd is what everyone starts with but durability is meh


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

I have HD, had it 4 years, its ok.


----------



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

cossiecol said:


> Welcome aboard by the way :wave:


Thanks cossiecol - been scoping the forum for a while but I thought I would try my first post!

So out of those so far, I think I will discount Auto Glym as the slight price difference to something like AF Spirit offers quite a big difference in performance.

At the minute I'm leaning towards AF Spirit - at just over £50 on Amazon it seems like a high end wax at a very good price (40% off RRP). Any thoughts or hit the buy button? haha Might get Megs 16 Paste wax as well seeing as it isn't too expensive and is well recommended from those who have relied so far.

Suppose this is the world of detailing - you buy one thing, then something else catches your eye, and before you know it you have a collection going!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

If you are anywhere near the Staffordshire/Cheshire border you can try out some of my waxes
Dave


----------



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

camerashy said:


> If you are anywhere near the Staffordshire/Cheshire border you can try out some of my waxes
> Dave


Thanks for the offer Dave!

I head over that way for work every now and then, so will be sure to PM you next time to see if you are free - will bring a few beers as a thank you.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Mate do yourself a favour,threads like these pop up every week,you'll end up none the wiser because either you got fan boys promoting a particular brand or those with more money than sense. A great many people start with say:
http://www.dodojuice.com/dodo-juice-sample-kits-cleansers-n-carnauba-car-waxes.html
It'll give you a feel for whether you prefer a soft or hard wax,after that explore to your heart's content.
The gist of it is,by trial and error you'll fall on which one you like,and what suits you best then you'll explore other brands.


----------



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

suspal said:


> Mate do yourself a favour,threads like these pop up every week,you'll end up none the wiser because either you got fan boys promoting a particular brand or those with more money than sense. A great many people start with say:
> http://www.dodojuice.com/dodo-juice-sample-kits-cleansers-n-carnauba-car-waxes.html
> It'll give you a feel for whether you prefer a soft or hard wax,after that explore to your heart's content.
> The gist of it is,by trial and error you'll fall on which one you like,and what suits you best then you'll explore other brands.


Cheers - makes sense. Think I will buy the AF Spirit and a sample kit from DoDo juice then test things out - slowly build my collection and find what suits me/my car best. Thanks mate!


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Plenty of great waxes out there below the £30 mark. The question I thought would of been ask is what prep are you doing?
Waxes are great at adding protection but the secret to a great looking finish is all in the prep


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Get what takes your fancy! I've got Spirit (couldn't resist the amazon offer) and HD and a few others and I've only been at this less than a year. 

However Rocks is dead right it took me a while to realise prep is the key to all this


----------



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys! Never expected so many in such a short amount of time. I'm going to purchase the AF Spirit from Amazon and some sample pots of DoDo Juice to start off my collection.

Got quite a lot to learn - and as Rocks703 has said, think my next move should be learning how to properly prepare the car before I protect it! Going to search through the forums for some info on good preparation technique and products.

Again, thanks everyone!

Adam


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Adam16 said:


> Thanks for the offer Dave!
> 
> I head over that way for work every now and then, so will be sure to PM you next time to see if you are free - will bring a few beers as a thank you.


Cheers, mate, I'm retired so most days are OK with me.
Dave


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

Adam16 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! Never expected so many in such a short amount of time. I'm going to purchase the AF Spirit from Amazon and some sample pots of DoDo Juice to start off my collection.
> 
> Got quite a lot to learn - and as Rocks703 has said, think my next move should be learning how to properly prepare the car before I protect it! Going to search through the forums for some info on good preparation technique and products.
> 
> ...


This forum is a great place to learn, if you can't find what you are looking for someone on here will know where to point you.

Start with the basics of a wash/ clay (the detailers secret ) / polish (I think you can't go wrong Super Resin Polish as a good starter) then check out your finish, when happy you can lock in your shine


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

I Will go for a nice BMD wax,but AG is a perfect wax 2


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Soft99 Fusso Coat :thumb:


Light or Dark version available


----------



## Ki55 (Jul 3, 2013)

Bilt Hamber Finis, without doubt


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Autoglym HD Wax is a great beginners wax. More bang for the bucks


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Take a look at Finish Kare 2685, £17.95 for 400g with free delivery off Ebay, a very forgiving wax, so so easy to apply and remove, gives a lovely wet look with 3-6 durability


----------



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

So I ended up buying AF Spirit, DoDo Juice Supernatural Hybrid, and a sample kit of some other DoDo waxes - I now have a small collection going haha. Now after more research I have my eyes on some Fusso Soft99, BMD Sirius, and Bouncers Satsuma Rock.

My bank account is having a small heart attack at the thought of what is in store over the next 12 months or so!

Thanks for all the suggestions guys


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Adam16 said:


> So I ended up buying AF Spirit, DoDo Juice Supernatural Hybrid, and a sample kit of some other DoDo waxes - I now have a small collection going haha. Now after more research I have my eyes on some Fusso Soft99, BMD Sirius, and Bouncers Satsuma Rock.
> 
> My bank account is having a small heart attack at the thought of what is in store over the next 12 months or so!
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions guys


You dont know the half of it mate....
Just make sure the Mrs doesnt check your statements :devil:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

yes you have caught the bug


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Bilt hamber Finis wax and Fk1000P are both easy to use and last a long time, finis getting the edge in durability. AG HD is a nice wax with a good bit of kit included in the price. I found over time it to become slightly hard to apply and remove but I will be revisiting this and checking my application methods as well.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Adam16 said:


> and a sample kit of some other DoDo waxes -


Which Dodo waxes did you go for?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i would recommend you now to stop of buying waxes. use these that you have and if you are not uber-satisfied with the results, better invest in some paint-prep stuff (polish, glaze, etc).

just my 2 cents)


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

greymda said:


> i would recommend you now to stop of buying waxes. use these that you have and if you are not uber-satisfied with the results, better invest in some paint-prep stuff (polish, glaze, etc).
> 
> just my 2 cents)


Great advice, down to 3 waxes myself, do everything right up to waxing and most waxes will do


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

Collinite 476s. Not expensive and a great product


----------



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

greymda said:


> i would recommend you now to stop of buying waxes. use these that you have and if you are not uber-satisfied with the results, better invest in some paint-prep stuff (polish, glaze, etc).
> 
> just my 2 cents)


That's definitely the plan - going to research some good polishes and prep technique and make sure that I get that right first. I know from others that without good prep, it doesn't really matter how good a wax you have it isn't going to mask all those swirls, etc! Thanks for the advice


----------



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

chewy_ said:


> Which Dodo waxes did you go for?


Bought the soft wax 4 sample set. Going to stop looking at waxes now and concentrate on getting the prep done properly - don't want to end up with a big wax collection but a car full of swirls because I bought no polish haha.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Adam16 said:


> Bought the soft wax 4 sample set. Going to stop looking at waxes now and concentrate on getting the prep done properly - don't want to end up with a big wax collection but a car full of swirls because I bought no polish haha.


It's hard to resist the numerous choices both cheap and expensive but I feel more satisfied using a wax then buying one. I am trying to kill off some of my remaining products so I can try some new stuff.


----------

